# Killian is sick



## Killian10

Well the past couple of weeks my German Shepard, Killian, has been looking like his stomach was getting bigger and bigger. It is not bloat, as it was not sudden. I wondered if it was him just getting older and putting on some pounds but rather than guess I brought him to the vet. The vet said he has heart disease and his belly is full of fluid. Monday he will be getting his belly drained and some more tests to rule out anything else. 

The vet said that I should expect him to have another 6 months to a year. 

This is very tough for me. I was in the military for ten years and Killian was with me for 6 of those. I got out in 2004 and we traveled all over the country together. When I was living somewhere that I didn't know anyone he was always there for me. We've had a ton of adventure together and honestly this is ripping my heart out. I don't know how I'm going to handle this. Killian is coming up on 10 years old in October, I know that he's lived a good life but its still tough. Every time I see him now I can't help but feel bad. He's still very playful, loving and other than looking like he swallowed a volleyball he's no different. It just breaks my heart.

How do you cope with this?


----------



## WiscTiger

I wish I could tell you it is easy, but the only people it is easy for are the people who think a dog is just a dog.

You need to enjoy every minute you have with Killian right now. Forget feeling bad, as long as Killian is happy and not in any pain there is no reason for you to feel bad, your friend is still with you. 

Now I know how much you love Killian, it is evident in your post. So while it won't be easy I know that you will put Killians welfare before your feelings, that is what we do. I honestly believe that when Killian can't handle things any more, He will let you know that it is time to say goodbye. None of us want that day to come, but at least with this section on the board you are among like minded soles who will offer you as much moral support as we can.

Let's see what the Vet has to say before you try to handle the rest. But please enjoy every minute you have with Killian.

Val


----------



## bullet395

It is very tough my friend. But the time is not upon you now. Enjoy every minute with him. Take him to the park and out for ice cream. He is still with you. When he is ready to depart, you will know it and if you sit with him he will tell you. But that time is not now. As a soldier you know that you must be strong in front of him and do not break down in front of him. He will sense that you are sad and he will think that he has caused this. We all know that this day would come as much as we hate to face it. Be strong for him. He will tell you when it is time. I am truly sorry to hear that your Killian is sick, take care of him and your self.


----------



## srfd44-2

Listen to what bullet395 says. If you need to talk to someone get on the site and we will be there for you. Just like you are there for Killian, we will be there for you. This is not an easy time, but we will help you thru this. Spoil Killian rottten and be with him and play with him when he wants to play. Take alot of pictures also.


----------



## Killian10

Well here are some pictures of him I took today. Like I said he still looks happy and still does not to hesitate to hover in the kitchen when we're cooking. 



















Here he is hanging out on the deck. His little buddy seems to know something is up because he's acting much different around him now.


----------



## WiscTiger

Well just look at that pretty boy. I hope the Vet can help you have a lot longer time with Killian. But no matter how much time there is just enjoy it.

Val


----------



## GSDOwner2008

If it helps any, Killian looks so very happy. Enjoy the time you have left with him. Take him to do things he loves to do.


----------



## bootsismydog

I'm very sorry to hear that Killian is sick.







He is still with you. And he looks like a very happy and loving boy. Enjoy every minute with him and remember to have as much fun and make as many good memories as you can.


----------



## WendiGSD

I'm so sorry








! I just went through the same thing with my GSD Maggie. 

Her diagnosis was a shock to say the least. Just like Killian she seemed completely normal except for a lump on her head. She went into the vet to have a tooth removed, and we received a call saying she had a few weeks to a month left. Everything came crashing down on me. That sounds overly dramatic, but Maggie was one of my "kids". 

I went through the same exact thing once I knew she had cancer. At first I couldn't look at her without telling her I was sorry. I told her over and over again it wasn't fair.

Think of what makes Killian happy. Does he like going for rides in the car? Take him for a trip to McDonald's every once in awhile and get him his own burger/nuggets. Take the time to just sit by him and tell him how much you love him. Take him for long walks. Tell him it's going to be okay, and try your hardest to believe it. It hurts like heck, but they need the comfort. 

As much as it hurts, try to have an idea of how you would like the end to be, if it comes down to you making the decision. Speak with your vet as far as what your options are. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Take things one day at a time, and try not to think about what is to come.

The people here are absolutely fantastic. They have been a huge comfort to me during a horrible time. I am being completely honest when I say the people here made the past few weeks a heck of alot easier for me.

Give Killian a big hug and kiss from Maggie







& myself.

~ Wendy


----------



## Killian10

Thank you all again for your words, this is honestly helping.

Killian is at the vets as I type this right now. They're doing more tests and draining his belly today. I feel better knowing he's in the care of a vet right now. I hope this makes him more comfortable.


----------



## fourdogsrule

I am so sorry Killian is sick. We will keep Killian and yourself in our thoughts and prayers. You definately have tons of support here, so keep letting us know how you and Killian are doing.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Killian10

I'll post up what the vet says as soon as they call me.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I am so sorry! But lots of good words here! Hope Killian has a wonderful time with whatever time he has. He does not understand he is ill so just love him extra special in the time he has remaining. Take lats of pics so you have them to look at later and remember all his fun times.


----------



## amjrchamberlain

I'm so sorry to hear about your Killian.







He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## bullet395

Wishing you good news from the vet today. Killian is a handsome boy and he looks happy in his pics.


----------



## 3K9Mom

He looks particularly comfortable snoozing on the deck, with his pal hanging out with him. Ah, there's nothing like a summertime nap! 

Be sure to take lots of photos. Video too, if you have the technology. We all need to take more photos and videos -- days have a way of sliding by, and we need to remember the love and laughter we share from day to day, and we forget that we are good looking pups with great smiles!









Killian has a particularly nice smile. Please be sure to tell him I said that. And give him a kiss on the nose for me.









How do we cope? We each all do it differently. But we do it together. That's why we're here for each other. 

Lori


----------



## littledmc17

So sorry to hear about Killian, He is absolutely stunning!!!








He definately looks in good spirits, just spoil him and enjoy your time together. Don't worry just as the other said he will let you know when its time!!!
Good luck keep us posted and sending you, killian and family good thoughts and prayers


----------



## Helly

Your pup is beautiful and I'm so sorry he's sick.


----------



## wolfstraum

so sorry to hear your bad news....as everyone says, love him, spoil him and he will let you know when he is ready to leave!

Hopefully they can give him some meds to help control the fluid build up (lasix) and keep him comfortable....and you can have a good deal of quality time with Killian! He obviously loves you and is loved....all of us here know the distress of not being able to stop time and keep them with us....Enjoy him and let him enjoy his time with you!










Lee


----------



## Killian10

UPDATE!!!! I picked him up today from the vet. They pulled 26lbs of fluid from him today and the vet said his heart looks a lot better than he expected. He said that he wants Killian back in two weeks for another chest x-ray then he will be able to give me a better long term prognosis. 

To me this is very good news.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Yes that is good news!!! Hopefully the initial news was incorrect.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Yay!







That is good news!


----------



## Killian10

Well he said the heart is still not where it should be for his age but it is much better than he expected.


----------



## Guest

I'm glad to hear the good news! It sounds like your dedication to your dog paid off and you caught a problem in time.


----------



## fourdogsrule

Good News. We will keep our paws and fingers crossed at all times.
Keep us posted and give Killian a big hug for us.


----------



## Superpup

Oh my gosh... 26 lbs of fluid????? That is horrible. I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this!







He looks like such a happy boy and I am sure he has had such a wonderful and full life. And hopefully he will still have many more years to come. hopefully the vet will give him a good prognosis...
keep us updated.


----------



## marksmom3

Glad to see you got good news today. Killian looks like a happy guy, and he is just beautiful. Hoping he continues to get better!


----------



## Killian10

Yeah I told the vet I felt bad for letting it get to that point but he said its harder for me to tell because I'm there every day. I honestly thought he was just going to say that he was getting fat, and that is what I was hoping for. 

On a good note he gave me some pointers on how to tell when he needs to get it drained again. I've taken several pictures at different angles so I can compare them. On top of that he wants me to bring him in and get a weight every other week now(i can do this on my own since their scale is in the waiting room). If he gains more than 7lbs I need to let him know. 

Thanks again and I'll keep everyone up to date on this.

Josh


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Wow-that is great news. In his post in the health section I posted a link to find veterinary cardiologists. 

AND! I am going to ask my vet today about my senior girl's weight gain-just to make sure it's fat, and not fluid. So good job bringing this to the attention of people as well.


----------



## Qyn

There are great medications for heart disorders and as Killian still has a strong heart despite it's problems there is a good chance that medication will help. All the best ...... Alison.


----------



## littledmc17

That is awesome News!!!!!!

YYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY Killian
we will keep our paws and fingers crossed too. 
Think positive thoughts and everything will be OK


----------



## Killian10

Well sorry I haven't been on here in a couple of days but I've been spending a ton of time with Killian.

As per the vets orders we've been going on two walks a day which is great for both of us. On top of that he's been getting spoiled. 

He's doing great though. The only downside is he wants to play fetch in a bad way, even to the point of picking up sea weed and tossing it at my feet when we're on the beach. The vet said the exercise needed to be "calm" so fetch isn't going to be an option. I honestly don't have a problem avoiding that if its good for his health.


----------



## WiscTiger

Glad to hear that Killian is doing well and that he has you out getting some extra excercise. I like to play ball with my dogs, but there is something about nice walks that is special also.

Val


----------



## Killian10

Here are some pictures before they drained the fluid



















Here is one after


----------



## Killian10

Well bad news, Killian's belly is filling up again already. I can't believe this. I had such high hopes for this situation. 

I'm starting to second guess the vet, but I'll put that in another post.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

Please keep us posted. Killian and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## fourdogsrule

Good thoughts for Killian and your family. Keep your chin up, Killian knows you are doing everything you can and that you love him.
Keep us posted.


----------



## zyppi

I wish you luck with Killian. He's a sweetheart!

You know, with a situation like this there are specialists (if you vet is not one). Ask your vet if there is a canine cardiologist withing driving distance.

Fun times -- switch to mind games like 'find it.'


----------



## raysmom

I wish you and Killian all the best -

Have they looked into other causes of ascites (fluid in the abdomen)? I don't mean to second guess your vet, but things like kidney problems, liver disease including cirrhosis, hypoalbuminemia and even heartworm can cause it. 

If you live near a large vet teaching hospital it might be a good idea to get a second or even a third opinion. 

All the best to both of you! He looks like such a sweetheart!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Agree with raysmom on this! If you can find a vet teaching hospital near by it may be something to consider for Killian.

Hoping the best for him!


----------



## Killian10

Well I talked with another vet yesterday, the one that I took Killian to since he was a puppy. This guy knows GSD's as he's raised them his entire life since before he was even a vet. 

He said he agrees with the other vet. He said he'd be more than happy to see him but he feels that I'd be waisting time and money that could be spent trying a different series of medications. He said he could also get me an appointment to the Raleigh Vet School (which would be about 3.5+ hours away) but that he would try to talk me out of that at this point. His recommendation would be to have Killian's belly drained again and the vet he spoke with was going to increase his meds. 

I don't know, what do you guys think? I have alwasys trusted thigs guy and I still do. I didn't give it word for word how he put it and honestly when he told me it sounded my more pleasant than I just put it. I don't know.


----------



## Killian10

P.S. Killian is at the vets right now getting his belly drained.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

I'm still praying for you guys. Does the vet say that Killian will have to keep getting the fluids drained (meaning on a regular basis)? 

I can understand your frustration. I have a senior who presumably has an autoimmune disorder that is puzzling my trusted vet. He said I could take her to Raleigh also, but she has already seen a top dermatologist and he was puzzled also. We treated her with extremely high doses of prednisone, which scared me to death. I slowly took her off it because the side effects were almost as bad as her disorder. It goes through a waxing and waning period. Luckily, for the past two weeks she has been doing well. 

If you have two different vets telling you the same thing, I personally would trust them (unless your instincts are telling you otherwise).

I am so sorry to hear that you're going through this!


----------



## Killian10

He said it will be a routine thing. He told me that he wants to get it around once every three months, this time was twice in a month so that's not what I want to see happen. 

If they could get it once every three months I'd be happy but for Killian to gain 20lbs of fluid in less than 30 days I can't imagine that is good for him. 

Hopefully they say to try a different medication or stronger meds and see if it helps.


----------



## Daisy1986

I just read the whole thread. 

I am very sorry to hear what is happening to your GSD.









It is so stressful for all involved. 

I hope the vets can maintain his fluid levels and he remains comfortable and happy. You are being a wonderful, MOM. 
Hang in there. 
You are at the right place for support! 
BEST WELL WISHES, Killian!


----------



## Killian10

I'm actually being a "dad" ..hehehe.

Thanks, I'm glad that you guys are here to support me. You know, I can honestly say this is one of the toughest things I've ever gone through. To give you an idea of how bad this is, I was in the Marines from 1994 until 2004 when I was medically discharged after Iraq. I've lost quite a few good friends and even that was not near as hard as this. I know it might not make any sense, **** it doesn't make sense to me. Who knows.


----------



## Daisy1986

Sorry about that Josh. I looked back up and saw you signed. 
Mom or Dad we still feel the same way about them. 

I understand what you are saying about how upset you are. How it seems harder to come to terms with the health of a pet. 

They are like our children. I think calling you Dad explains it best. 
When my kids were young and sick, you cannot explain what is going on to them. It is the same with your Killian you cannot explain what is going on. They just look to you to fix it. 
With the love you have, I know you will do the right things.


----------



## Killian10

Honestly if you could have seen him at the beach last night and how much fun he was having it just baffles me that there is anything even wrong with him. If it wasn't for his belly filling up you would never guess anything was going on. Even this weekend when people came up to meet him everyone was shocked at his age, they all thought he was younger, some even saying "wow, he's really spunky for being 10 next month". I should be happy that he's happy though, and trust me i am, i think it just makes it harder to except somethig is wrong with him.


----------



## Daisy1986

Really that is wonderful!! Read his signals, no one knows him like you. I am glad he is playing on the beach and doing so well. 
Maybe he is like what's wrong with you, why are you so sad, there's nothing wrong with me?









I understand. My Shadow may have OCD. Waiting to do x-rays, $$. If he does he may need a surgery that could be any where from $1500 to $4000. Thought we were going to have to re-home him over it. Then my DH and I realized we cannot, we love him to much. One day at a time.....we will find a way. 
You could NEVER tell it by watching him, he runs around like his tail is on fire!! 
I silently pray his elbow will never go out again! 
I will add Killian to my prays too.


----------



## Daisy1986

I know this and an elbow are not the same at all. 

You are in my thoughts!


----------



## Killian10

OK, now I'm a little upset....or maybe frustrated is a better way to describe it. 

I went to pick Killian up today and the vet seemed all messed up. It was a different vet, same office. The original vet told me I should try and walk him twice a day to increase circulation....yet today the vet tells me that walking him would be a bad idea, until I told him the other vet said the opposite, at which time he changed his mind. Then he told me, increase medication XX to 2 pills twice a day, I said, "INCREASE???" he looked puzzled and said "yes, why?", I replied, "Well that's odd seeing as though I'm currently giving him 3 pills twice a day?". At the end he said, "Let me talk with the other vet and I'll call you tomorrow." 

When I checked out the bill was $40 more than what was quoted. Just what I need....another issue with this. I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## LandosMom

this is a good indicator that maybe you need an expert opinion by a cardiologist....


----------



## Killian10

Well honestly financially I'm trying to figure out if I can do it or not. I'm doing everything I can including putting some of my things up for sale.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I think you'll save in the long run-but you are right it is expensive, plus gas money. 

http://www.carecredit.com is a decent alternative to credit cards for vet bills (not great-not saying you can't get into trouble with it-but seems better-and I have not used it personally-so can't endorse it). If you were denied for that you MIGHT be able to apply to http://www.imom.org or others like it. 

Also sometimes I have seen people on IMOM do sales-and they boost what they have to sell by going on freecycle and getting things there to sell. 

Keep us posted. We are all hopeful for you and Killian.


----------



## Killian10

I'll look into those. Going to wait and see what the vet says today.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Gosh this sounds frustrating! Just hoping the best for you guys!


----------



## amjrchamberlain

I use CareCredit. I have used it for my own medical stuff but also use it for any emergency vet stuff. Their minimum payment isn't terrible, imo. And they usually run special no interest periods - for instance, we won't have to pay interest until next year on debt that I have accumulated over the last few months on this card. So, it gives me a chance to get the card paid off again w/o owing the interest (which is what is painful when dealing with traditional credit cards). 

One downside is that you have to find a provider that offers CareCredit (it's not accepted everywhere like traditional cards) - my doctor is over an hour each way but well worth it (he's a MD and PhD and experienced with my reproductive issues). You can do a search for providers on the care credit site.

You both remain in my thoughts.


----------



## Killian10

Well as embarrassing as this is for me to say my credit isn't so hot. When I was medically discharged from the USMC I went from making really good money to less than $9.00 an hour. I also went through a divorce at the same exact time....I know it sounds like an excuse but if you knew me you'd understand the story.


----------



## Daisy1986

What did the vet say today??









If two different vets at the same office are having different opinions I would find a third, if you cannot afford a specialist. Not many people can, do not be embarrassed. 
Sorry you had hard times after serrving our country. 

Now the stress of finances on top of Killian's bad health. That is rough.


----------



## Killian10

I'm heading to bed and kind of out of it right now, I'll write a full report in the morning.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Here, a specialist is 80$ a visit; a regular vet is $40.


----------



## Killian10

OK, here is what the vet said. He told me that the reason I got two differnt sets of instructions was because it was two different vets looking at it from two different points of view. He said that the first vet saw it as one part of the heart being bad which would benefit from increase circulation and blood flow. He said he, himself saw it as the other part of the heart that increased blood flow could increase the fluid build up. 

He said since the fluid came back so fast that he would recommend limiting his excersise and see if that slows it down. 

He added that the medication is causing him to drink more water but that I needed to limit his water intake. He said to give him a set amount of water each day and that should also help in reducing the amount of fluid that builds up. 

My plan right now is to take it day by day. If and when his belly fills up again I will be taking him to a different vet, the one that has known him since he was a puppy. If not for anything else than I know this guy will be honest with me. He will give me good advice and I trust him.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I know you are doing the best for Killian!!! Still keeping you guys in our thoughts.


----------



## Daisy1986

Sounds good. 
Let's pray it never fills up again.








Keep us posted.


----------



## Killian10

Things took a turn for the worse today and Killian is now living in the puppy playground upstairs. 

He was in a great mood when I got home and we played a bit. I went to the grocery store and came back to find him acting VERY strange. I touched his belly and he reacted as if in pain. He didn't want to move, play, eat, nothing. I took him into the vet and they said that his lungs had filled up with fluid as well as his heart sounded like it was surrounded by fluid. While we were discussing it he started to shake and didn't stop. The vet told me he recommended that we put him down peacefully and when I was trying to make that decision Killian threw up all over the room. To me it was his way of showing me it was time. 

I can't really talk more about this right now as I'm about to lose it. I'll never forget you buddy, I miss you and I love you.


----------



## Daisy1986

Killian. 

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am so very sorry. Please take care of yourselves. 

Do you want me to merge this thread with his memorial thread? 

Again, I am very sorry-it is so hard to be the person in these situations.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Ahhhhh so sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs

I am so sorry to hear about Killian.


----------



## ozzymama

I'm so sorry. I really didn't want to read that.

BTW, Killion is my married name. So I felt very vested in your dog from a distance.

When my sister's dog was PTS a while ago I collapsed on the floor of my house overcome with emotion (Sabrina had been living with us for a while off and on while she was sick) I still cry alot about her.

You're not ready to think about it, but my sister found that an on-line memorial helped her, she joined a community of others who had recently lost their pets and it helped her. It took close to a month until she could come to our house/zoo.


----------



## WendiGSD

I'm so sorry...

RIP Killian


----------



## amjrchamberlain

Very sad to hear this...

RIP Killian.


----------



## catht1977

So sorry to hear this, rest in peace Killian


----------

